# Archery Tech School



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with any archery tech schools where you learn how to build and repair bows? The only one I have came across is the PSE Shooting and Technical school out in Arizona. I want to learn how to do everything so I don't have to waste my time and money at the archery pro shop. I asked them if they knew of any instructors or of classes and of course they didn't.


Thanks,

Chris


----------

